# tagless neck label application



## grayma (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a batch of screen printed shirts that I would now like to add tagless neck labels to. Does anyone have any tips for using a heat press safely in an area that is dangerously close to printed design? Would a mug or cap press work?

Thanks!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

A mug press would be a bit awkward, but a cap press would work fine. Or there are smaller label presses available.


----------

